# NFA talk. For reviews and recommendations by fellow stamp collectors.



## Bypass (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone used this suppressor or have any recommendations for a better one?
SALE - SilencerCo Specwar K 556 $549


----------



## policemedic (Oct 11, 2015)

I use a Surefire can and muzzle brake adapter.  I see no compelling reason to use anything else right now.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 11, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I use a Surefire can and muzzle brake adapter.  I see no compelling reason to use anything else right now.


I had to look that one up. I wasn't familiar with the brand other than their flashlights. It looks like a good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 11, 2015)

SilencerCo reviews are widely positive. Their Omega specifically is supposed to be a good can. Not sure if you're on their email list, but they are running a military appreciation promotion through November with participating dealers. 

Not sure how much it'd save you if anything, but could be worth checking out. More info. (sort of) at SPEQ - SilencerCo


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 12, 2015)

I went to SHOT Show last year and meet the guys who started OSS Suppressors. Their design is new and I agree, revolutionary. They do not have the standard baffles. They have designed a series of long chambers and channels that wrap around and get smaller and smaller on the outside. Seems like this might be the new thing. Apparently they are in reliability testing with USSOCOM. Here's their Technology


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2015)

X2 on Surfire suppresser's.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2015)

rick said:


> SilencerCo reviews are widely positive. Their Omega specifically is supposed to be a good can. Not sure if you're on their email list, but they are running a military appreciation promotion through November with participating dealers.
> 
> Not sure how much it'd save you if anything, but could be worth checking out. More info. (sort of) at SPEQ - SilencerCo


Thanks for the heads up brother. I will check that out.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I went to SHOT Show last year and meet the guys who started OSS Suppressors. Their design is new and I agree, revolutionary. They do not have the standard baffles. They have designed a series of long chambers and channels that wrap around and get smaller and smaller on the outside. Seems like this might be the new thing. Apparently they are in reliability testing with USSOCOM. Here's their Technology


Hmm..Very interesting.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 12, 2015)

I just wish the military would design a standard flash hider for suppressed weapons and force manufacturers to build to that standard. Proprietary flash hiders do nothing but up the overall cost.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I just wish the military would design a standard flash hider for suppressed weapons and force manufacturers to build to that standard. Proprietary flash hiders do nothing but up the overall cost.


I couldn't agree more. If they were all the same and able to use all suppressors that would be truly awesome.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2015)

The issue is , especially with SBRs, the flash hider needs to be pinned so that the barrel meets minimum length for legality.  a 14.5" barrel needs a 1.5' flash hider to be at the legal 16", and the flash hider has to be permanently affixed to the barrel for most states that allow SBRs.  Every manufacturer wants to be cool and have their proprietary flash hider, so the standardization is a moot point.  the good thing, it keeps gunsmiths/armorers in business.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> The issue is , especially with SBRs, the flash hider needs to be pinned so that the barrel meets minimum length for legality.  a 14.5" barrel needs a 1.5' flash hider to be at the legal 16", and the flash hider has to be permanently affixed to the barrel for most states that allow SBRs.  Every manufacturer wants to be cool and have their proprietary flash hider, so the standardization is a moot point.  the good thing, it keeps gunsmiths/armorers in business.


That is not always the case brother. If you have a registered with the NFA/BATFE SBR the flash hider doesn't have to be pinned. Like in my case it is a Colt 6933 registered and tax stamp received.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 12, 2015)

I realize a lot of guys aren't familiar with the NFA. If you guys want I can do a complete write up on how to go about getting registered short barreled rifles, short barreled shotguns, suppressors and fully automatic weapons. Just say the word and it will be done.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 12, 2015)

Bypass said:


> I realize a lot of guys aren't familiar with the NFA. If you guys want I can do a complete write up on how to go about getting registered short barreled rifles, short barreled shotguns, suppressors and fully automatic weapons. Just say the word and it will be done.


I would love more information about it so I could apply once I get some extra cash built up.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2015)

Just a heads-up, check your state laws regarding NFA weapons. There are more than few states that have laws that do not allow for automatic weapons, SBR/SBS and suppressors. Regardless of your ability to meet BATF's requirements (I.e. Federal laws) you are still responsible to be legal at the state and local levels.


----------



## JK07 (Oct 13, 2015)

After using a Surefire 5.56 can for the last 2.5 years I would most definitely go in a different direction if I was spending my own money, but that's just me.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 13, 2015)

I've used the SilencerCo Omega.  It was relatively light, smaller, and did a nice job of suppressing 300 Blackout, even with super rounds. 

Note: In re: to mil and LEO special pricing, FWIW, I've heard LEO pricing may actually be better than mil pricing for those that may be applicable for both.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 13, 2015)

JK07 said:


> After using a Surefire 5.56 can for the last 2.5 years I would most definitely go in a different direction if I was spending my own money, but that's just me.



What issues have you seen ? I'm probably running the same can you are.  So is another dude on my team. We shoot a lot, but in a different environment than you do.  So far we haven't had any issues; they've held up well and are as quiet with our ammo as I think we can expect. 

I'd be interested in hearing your opinion.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 13, 2015)

How to purchase NFA items. First you want to make sure you live in a state that allows civilian ownership of these items. This link tells you what NFA items are allowed by state under NFA weapons restricted. This will tell you if you can own SBRs, SBSs, silencers, and select fire machine guns in your state. Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At this time, the following states allow private ownership of silencers: AL, AR, AK, AZ, CO, CT, FL, GA, ID, IN, KS, KY, LA, ME, MD, MO, MS, MT, ND, NE, NV, NH, NM, NC, OH, OK, OR, PA, SC, SD, TN, TX, UT, VA, WA, WI, WV, and WY. Of the thirteen states that do not allow civilian ownership, CA, IA, MA, and MI allow Class 3 dealers and Class 2 manufacturers to possess silencers.






If you do live in a state that allows civilian ownership then I suggest that you set up a trust. Yes there are other ways to go about purchasing a NFA item but I find the trust to be the easiest way to do it since it doesn't require asking permission of the local CLEO. This is the guy I used and he is a very stand up guy. Very fast and courteous. https://nfalawyers.com/



Once you get your trust set up and have all paperwork signed and notarized then you are ready to find a local dealer who deals in NFA items. Carry your FULL set of paperwork you received from your attorney, a check so you can pay for your 200 dollar tax stamp. The dealer will take care of the rest. Then to wait 3-6 months for approval!!

So really not that long of a write up as I expected. If you guys have any other questions I will be happy to answer them if I can. If I cannot I know someone that can.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 13, 2015)

A trust is one way to go about it, for some of you who own a business (I.e. You have incorporated or opened an LLC) your business can own the NFA items. Say some of you dirty war profiteers who open a business in order to work as a subcontractor, etc. Even I you own a painting company. But yeah, the company owns it, and you as the manager act as the controller of the item. The good part of a trust, you can add people and or pass the trust on to others, which means the item could be passed onto a relative or the like. If the company owns it, you can make others a manager of the company and allow them to serve as the controlling person, but I you sell the company, or shut it down, the item will need to be sold to another company or individual. 

Both of these routes avoids the need for the chief LEO in your area (police chief or sheriff) signing off on your paperwork. Although if you have a personal relationship, you may also use that route.


----------



## JK07 (Oct 13, 2015)

policemedic said:


> What issues have you seen ? I'm probably running the same can you are.  So is another dude on my team. We shoot a lot, but in a different environment than you do.  So far we haven't had any issues; they've held up well and are as quiet with our ammo as I think we can expect.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing your opinion.




Well let me start by saying I don't think they're horrible, but I definitely preferred the KAC suppressor we used previously. My main complaint would be with how hot they get after a relatively low number of rounds through them. We've burned clothes, gear and body parts at a much higher rate than we ever did before. 

Unless you run a gas buster charging handle they blow back quite a bit of gas into the face of the shooter. Black faces everywhere after coming out of the house or off the IADs range. I don't use one because I feel like these cans run pretty dirty to begin with. However, most people won't be doing land warfare IADs where they're shooting hundreds of rounds in a short time so this probably won't be an issue for everyone. 

On the plus side I do like how they attach snugly as opposed to the KAC suppressor had some wiggle. Like I said I don't hate them but if I was spending my own money I'd go in a different direction.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 13, 2015)

Finally bit the bullet and set up a trust. Not sure what I'm going to get yet, but leaning towards SilencerCo due to their SPEQ program being extended to prior service and the wording of their warranty, "We stand behind our products with a lifetime warranty, no matter what – even if it’s not a product defect. We answer every question asked and go above and beyond to serve our customers. Our 48 hour repair turnaround even warranties stupid…once."


----------



## Bypass (Oct 14, 2015)

rick said:


> Finally bit the bullet and set up a trust. Not sure what I'm going to get yet, but leaning towards SilencerCo due to their SPEQ program being extended to prior service and the wording of their warranty, "We stand behind our products with a lifetime warranty, no matter what – even if it’s not a product defect. We answer every question asked and go above and beyond to serve our customers. Our 48 hour repair turnaround even warranties stupid…once."


I hadn't read their warranty. That is a big selling point right there for me.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 14, 2015)

Bypass said:


> *I realize a lot of guys aren't familiar with the NFA*. If you guys want I can do a complete write up on how to go about getting registered short barreled rifles, short barreled shotguns, suppressors and fully automatic weapons. Just say the word and it will be done.



How long have you been here? 

Actually, a lot of us are. Quite a few of the posts have disappeared over the years whenever the board does a clean up. 

Nice of you to step up and volunteer.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 14, 2015)

Centermass said:


> How long have you been here?
> 
> Actually, a lot of us are. Quite a few of the posts have disappeared over the years whenever the board does a clean up.
> 
> Nice of you to step up and volunteer.


Just over a week. So yeah I am pretty new here. Right on.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 14, 2015)

JK07 said:


> Well let me start by saying I don't think they're horrible, but I definitely preferred the KAC suppressor we used previously. My main complaint would be with how hot they get after a relatively low number of rounds through them. We've burned clothes, gear and body parts at a much higher rate than we ever did before.
> 
> Unless you run a gas buster charging handle they blow back quite a bit of gas into the face of the shooter. Black faces everywhere after coming out of the house or off the IADs range. I don't use one because I feel like these cans run pretty dirty to begin with. However, most people won't be doing land warfare IADs where they're shooting hundreds of rounds in a short time so this probably won't be an issue for everyone.
> 
> On the plus side I do like how they attach snugly as opposed to the KAC suppressor had some wiggle. Like I said I don't hate them but if I was spending my own money I'd go in a different direction.


 
They do get a bit hot when you run them hard.  We don't shoot bursts with them, so that helps, but rapid-fire semi-auto drills will still get the can hot.

I run a piston gun, so the gas issue is lessened but I do agree the gas buster charging handle is a good idea.  My buddy's gun is DI and he uses one.

I really like the mounting solution they've come up with.  When it's on the gun, it's like it came from the factory that way.

I've also noticed no zero shift and slightly tighter groups with the can mounted.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 15, 2015)

I decided to go with the SDN-6 by AAC so that I could use it on a 300 bo or my 308 as well as its primary purpose on my 5.56 SBR. I am going to fill out the paperwork tomorrow. I will do a review on it when I get it. Can't wait. 
SALE - AAC 762-SDN-6 $699


----------

